# Lambrusco



## chrisc (Jun 2, 2012)

iv been looking for a recipe i don't want to do extract as they want 270 hear in oz for your kits that make only 30l and if i was to stuff it up that a fair bit of bank to just waist now im just after a sort of in between Lambrusco so dry and sweet at same time if anyone has a recipe laying around for this please let me know


----------



## chrisc (Jun 2, 2012)

but i would go extract if i could find one at the right price just to get the feel of it first


----------

